# What better place then the Shade Tree Lounge



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

To post this little story of what I did today.I got up real early,4:30 am,my brother-in-law was going to go hunting with me.About 7:00am he called to say he was not coming.Well what else is new.
Sun came up, looked out the window at the temperature 3 degrees.Had mixed emotions about getting blown off.I did not feel like hunting by myself so I decided it is time to remove a multi stem Ash tree in my yard. The tree in a victum of a blight that is hitting a lot of Ash.Worry about tree coming down this winter, as it had been dropping branches like crazy.
This tree had to be taken apart ,due to size and location,also it is a twisty dangerous tree to fell.It starts out of the ground with three stems that quickly split up two or three times each.I worked all day on this tree by myself and have two legs on the ground mostly cut to fire wood lengths.Had to do a lot of work off the ladders,there is an ancient pear tree under the one stalk that I did not want to hurt. It has the greatest pears every fall.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*That was what I started with*

Here is some progress.Some limbs pruned off the ladder.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*First stem I was able to drop*

After much in the air work to remove the branches that would hit the barn.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Stem#2*

This leg of the tree had to be dropped with bump hinge.I am sorry I did not take pictures of my notch,it was special.The stem had to drop and twist to miss my fence and pear tree.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Here it is on the ground*

It landed exactly where it had to go!Missed the house by 2 feet,and it missed my fence,and my pear tree!


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*At the Crown*

This tree is over 4 feet across.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*And This is What I have left to do*

One stem left. I have to cut the one leg of stump a little lower. I will notch and drop this last piece tomorrow.Should just brush the wooden fence on the other side of the driveway if my calculations ar right!




7 posts not an FP in the bunch


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Here is a better picture of what I started with*

This tree had a very full canopy


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*The Base of the Tree*

This is a picture of it untouched


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

Slipshod, from the looks of that first picture, it appears you had a cow crawl up there and die.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Old Deer Head*

HaHa


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*Nice firewood*

Looks like you have done this sort of work before. Nice job dropping it where you wanted to. A lot of folks don't even know that is possible. Just be careful working alone. None of us want to hear about how you were trapped under a log until someone came by a couple of days later. And also take special care to finish with the same number of fingers and toes you started with.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Joe*

I do a lot of tree work.As far as working alone,My wife was in the house watching out the window on this one.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: And This is What I have left to do*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *7 posts not an FP in the bunch *


Great pictorial SS and we're very proud of you for not FP'ing.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Good job slip...

Saw you have a Sony digital camera. Was wondering, do you use a telephoto lens to take your pics? If so, what kind?

Greg


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Greg*

No I use just what is on the camera. 16x digital zoom. It works well for me and it will take video clips with sound also.Nothing fancy ,but it seems like a reliable product,since it rides with me all the time. I take a lot of before shots when I am doing contract work.With them and the after photos you stop a lot of lying and poor memories that sue happy people get.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Ya that does look like a nasty tree to have to take down. That would be one I would be paying someone else to do.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

"7 posts not an FP in the bunch"

You have stumped me, what is an "FP"?


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

FP -> Frivolous Post

meaning, worthless post meant to only increase the posters post count.

FT -> Frivolous Thread
Starting a thread with worthless information in order to increase your post count


It's just an ongoing joke the moderators have with each other. When Argee posts a "Ditto" or an "I agree". We accuse him of FP'ing in order to get his post counts real high.

Nothing personal... just cracking on each other.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tisenberg _
> *FP -> Frivolous Post
> 
> meaning, worthless post meant to only increase the posters post count.
> ...


Well said tisenberg

angel angel


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I hate Multi stem Ash trees. I have one with five stems in my back yard that will ned to be dropped in the next year or so. That one is 6 feet or so at the crown. It is also between 40 and 50 ft each stem. It is a monster. Only issue is that in the crotch, it is rotting out and will eventually crack and splinter. Will make great firewood. 

Where did you learn to drop trees like that. I won't attempt to drop a tree unless it is not near anything that I don't mind crushing.

It goes back to a few years ago where we had a "funniest home video" moment. We had just moved into the house and we were clearing a ton of trees. My brother in law wanted to drop one tree that was close to the power lines. It was leaning towards them. He decided that he would notch it towards the wires. Well to make a long story short, the wires came down as the top of the tree nicked the wires. Thankfully, the service was still attached and had just come off the house with the breakaway.

I called the power company to come fix it and they asked what the problem was. I stated that we had branches on the wire that took it down. 

The guys shows up, laughing his butt off, but he fixed it at no charge. I slipped him a $50 bill and told him to take his kids to dinner.

Thankfully, no one got hurt. And Eddie no longer had the chainsaw in his hands.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Leo*

I learned to fell trees as a teenager,and that was many ,many, moons ago.This tree I spent a lot of time just looking at it before I made a move.
The one thing I do with almost every tree I drop is notch it as deep as I dare.Most important thing to do is keep your hinge straight.When you start into the back cut have everything you need ready,wedges,Miller axe,lineman if you need one,and a crowd control officer if you are working in suburbia.
Along the lines of personnel safty have your escape route planned out in advance.Gawkers and spectaters will get you hurt.
I was happy with the leg of tree I dropped last yesterday because I only had a 4 foot opening to lay this tree into.It landed dead center of my mark using what is called a double bump hinge.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I LOVE it when a tree falls RIGHT where you plan it. I cut down one last year, that was leaned back the wrong way. I made my cuts, and figured out where I wanted it to go. Told my wife and sister, who were a safe distance away, that I was going to drop it right next to anouther tree. Darn thing fell within 5 inches of where I told them it was going!arty: arty: :hooray: :hooray: Can't beat that. PLUS having people see it was the best.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Well it's on the ground*

The last stem of the tree is down. Dropped it in the driveway this morning. The last piece was a straight forward fell job.Notched it deep, had my brother-in-law tug a tag line just in case a blast of wind came up,and dropped it where I wanted it to go.
Loaded the dump truck twice and hauled the pieces to a lady who burns wood ,7 houses away. I sold it for $35.00 a cord delivered,not split.I have about 2 more loads still on the ground. That tree had over 6 face cord of firewood.Ash is great,for can burn it green or dry,makes no difference.It does not build up creosote in the chimney.Old timers like it , use it like a flue cleaner.
I would show some more pictures,but my camera is in the truck and I am tired,or too lazy to go get it.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Next Series*

Removing the Stump. I am going to grind this one instead of digging it out for three reasons.#1 it is just lawn and I don't need but a couple of inches of soil to grow grass.#2 The damn thing is hugh and I would have a hole to China,ash have multi,level root systems. If you are going to hit a tree with your car,don't make it an ash.You will lose.#3 I don't want to disturb the roots on my old Pear tree. It has been abused for years living in the shadows of this ash.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

You have a Stump grinder or you going to rent one thats the way to go. Glad you got it down without smashing anything.
Jody


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Jody*

I usually line up a bunch of stumps that need ground and rent the machine .My friend has a rental business and gives me a fair deal.But this spring I am going to buy one that three point mounts for the back of my 4600 Deere. The self propelled ones you rent are ok,but if I am going to make money I can't spend the time that is needed .they are slow to move around.I have to have the loader and dump truck on most jobs to haul away the chips anyways.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: Jody*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *I usually line up a bunch of stumps that need ground and rent the machine .My friend has a rental business and gives me a fair deal.But this spring I am going to buy one that three point mounts for the back of my 4600 Deere. The self propelled ones you rent are ok,but if I am going to make money I can't spend the time that is needed .they are slow to move around.I have to have the loader and dump truck on most jobs to haul away the chips anyways. *


 Well I finally ground the stump of this tree today.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*chips*

Prduced a lot of nice hardwood mulch, my wife is already using it on her flower beds.


----------

